# Chewing on Christmas tree



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all. A few days ago, we put up our artificial Christmas tree. We decided to leave it bare for the first few days, hoping that our cat would lose interest in it before we put the lights up. Unfortunately, she is still chewing on the lower branches of the tree. We've already had to refill the squirt bottle twice in just a few days, so that doesn't seem to be acting like much of a deterent :roll: It's quite easy for people to say that you should just train your cat to leave the tree alone, but that's easier said than done when you have a stuborn cat!

So here's my first question: Will chewing on the branches of the tree be dangerous to Annie? I'm worried that she might chew off some of the fake needles and swallow them. Am I just being too nervous? I remember when we adopted Annie from the SPCA last Christmas - they had a tree decorated at the shelter, which had 3 cats sitting in the branches - can't be too dangerous right? I'm also worried that if we eventually put up lights, that she will (either intentionally, or unintentionally) chew on the cords. We have lights up in the window and she seems to be doing ok with those. But the tree lights would be mingled in with the branches.

The main problem stems from the fact that Annie will be joining us on our vacation to my parent's house. While I could just leave the lights off our tree, my mother will have her tree decorated. Besides, hopefully Annie will be with us for many, many Christmas' - I would like to be able to decorate in the upcoming years and ignoring the problem won't make it go away! I don't care if she breaks Christmas decorations, I just want to know that she will be safe.

Any advice?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would try one of the sprays that are meant to repel cats. You can get them at Petco or Petsmart. You will probably have to spray twice a day but I find they work OK. She may get the idea after a few days and then just stay away, but then again maybe not...and you'll have to continue spraying it.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion! You just reminded me that we did purchase some spray a few months ago - it didn't work at all for the intended application (keeping Annie away from a temporary pet gate), but maybe we'll have more luck this time. Btw, is there a brand that you find works particularily well?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I haven't had to use it in years, so I don't remember.

You could also spray the tree with bitter apple, then when she chews it tastes lousy. Works for some, not for others. But it's another alternative....


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

well, unfortunately, the spray I had already doesn't seem to work. First, I sprayed just a few of the bottom branches and she seemed to be alittle weary of the tree. A bit later though, when I sprayed the rest of the bottom branches, she just started chewing again. I'll have to try to get some bitter apple spray, but I don't think I've seen it in any of the stores here.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Look in the dog area for the bitter apple.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Bradley chews on the tree as well. We did try the bitter apple spray and we ruined a really expensive artificial tree with it. Year after year, everytime we would take it out of the bag you could taste the bitterness in your mouth just being around it. We had to get a new one. Bradley could care less about the spray and still chewed on the tree. Before you spray your tree with it try spraying an old sheet with it and circling your tree with it to make a barrier to see if that helps.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

I was wondering if some mint extract diluted with water and sprayed on the tree might help? I think I've heard that cat's don't like mint but I'm not sure if this is true or not. Also, it seems unsanitary to put the extract on the tree? At least it might smell ok though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mint? Mint. --> Catmint.--> Catnip. I don't think I'd want to try mint as a deterent. Though it may make kitty's breath smell better.  

If you want a cat to stop chewing, I wouldn't use a spray for repelling, I'd use one that tastes nasty. I use "bitter apple" on my houseplants to keep BooBoo from snacking on them.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> Mint? Mint. --> Catmint.--> Catnip. I don't think I'd want to try mint as a deterent. Though it may make kitty's breath smell better.


  Oops! Just remembered that cats are supposed to dislike the smell of citrus not mint - guess that was just a bit of wishful thinking because of the pleasant smell!


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, we tried to find the bitter apple spray with no success. The I've tried as many pet stores as I could get to but with no one carried it. Anyone have any other suggestions of something that is nasty tasting but not harmful to cats?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Cats are supposed to hate citrus smells, but then again mine walk all over the place when I am cleaning with Orange Citra-solv, so I would not trust it... I think pet stores carry a variety of different bitter sprays, that usually work pretty well for dogs, like Bitter Yuck.

http://www.petco.com/Shop/SearchResults ... Ntt=bitter


----------

